
Sealion is shutting down - tobltobs
http://www.sealion.com
======
tobltobs
Just received the following message on login:

Dear Customer, This message serves as formal notification that Webyog, Inc. is
discontinuing its Linux Server monitoring tool - SeaLion. We acknowledge the
obligation to promptly inform our customers of the intent to exit products to
enable our customers the ability to prepare for alternatives. We will be
supporting SeaLion till Wednesday the 14th Dec’16 to allow for future planning
by all our customers.

To ensure a smooth exit, we will be refunding the money you’ve paid for
SeaLion beyond 1st Nov’16 (for both monthly and annual billing) and your
account will be moved to an Unlimited free plan till Wednesday the 14th
Dec’16. You will receive the refund in 5-7 business days.

Webyog, Inc appreciates and values our business relationship and looks forward
to your continued interest in our products. While we regret any inconvenience
this announcement may cause, we are eager to supply your future product
requirements with our world-class quality product lines Regards, Shree Nair
Product Manager Webyog, Inc.

